# Mystery Slime! [images included]



## jamontoast (Oct 23, 2011)

Though I doubt this will be so mysterious to many of you, it has been to me. Basically, having somewhat of a bacterial bloom in my new little shrimp tank, and a horrendous thick layer of what I assume to be bacteria has built up all over a reasonably new piece of driftwood. 

Though it seems sensible that this is a bacterial buildup of some sort [given that its appearance coincided with the bacterial bloom in the tank], I haven't been able to find any references to the exact phenomena, or any tips to remove it/animals that would enjoy chowing down on it. 

Any sort of feedback would be adored


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Normal for new wood. Was the wood boiled? You can rub your hands over to get some off and suck it out. I have a piece in my 75g that has been in there for a few months now and it showed a small little area where it did the same thing. Like I said, it's normal for new wood. Wil disappear on its own, or you can rub some of it away to help it along. Shouldn't bother your shrimp.

I like the tank. What plant have you attached to the wood? Also, did you test the rock before you put in there?


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I put 5 large pieces of wood, not new but idle for quite a while, into a 155G.. scared the bejesus out of me when I saw it forming tufts of carpeting even on the substrate!... My normal vacuuming and neglect and it soon disappeared. Tank looks nice btw. Bill in Va.


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't worry. it will disappear with time


----------



## jamontoast (Oct 23, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Normal for new wood. Was the wood boiled? You can rub your hands over to get some off and suck it out. I have a piece in my 75g that has been in there for a few months now and it showed a small little area where it did the same thing. Like I said, it's normal for new wood. Wil disappear on its own, or you can rub some of it away to help it along. Shouldn't bother your shrimp.
> 
> I like the tank. What plant have you attached to the wood? Also, did you test the rock before you put in there?


The wood wasn't boiled. I guess that would be one of the reasons it seems to have grown so thick and happily. 

Thanks! the plant that's attached to the wood it java moss, held in place with a bit of fishing line. 

As for the rock, no I did not test it, but the place I got it from had bought in bulk and was using rocks from the same source in many of their tanks with no issue, so I didn't think it was worth worrying about.


----------

